# cold-weather vs. standard spark plugs



## dragan (Jul 6, 2002)

Anyone know if using cold-weather spark plugs vs standard plugs will affect performance. 95 Altima I bought a few months ago had cold-weather plugs in it, and I don't feel the car needs them in Pennsylvania.
thx
Dragan


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

most likely not.. just use ngk v-powers b/c they are the best plugs for nissans


----------

